# candle lighting or lamp lighting



## Serrand

Hello,

What would be in Greek the title of a ceremony where you light a candle or an oil lamp ? In other words, how would you translate : "candle lighting or lamp lighting" as a title ?

My try : "Άναμμα ενός κεριού ή μιας λάμπας"

Thank you for your help


----------



## Helleno File

I think το λυχνάρι is specifically an _oil_ lamp. Is λάμπα any kind of lamp, including an electric light bulb?

Tony


----------



## Serrand

Thank you, Tony. I didn't know that.

Could you tell me if my try makes sense (as a title) : "Άναμμα ενός κεριού ή μιας λάμπας" ?


----------



## Helleno File

I'm not a native speaker but I think I'd leave out both the articles: Άναμμα κεριού ή λυχναριού. And wait for a native speaker. 

Tony


----------



## sotos

If you want a "ceremonial" term, κηρού αφή, λύχνου αφή. We use the word αφή for the lighting of the Olympic torch.


----------



## Serrand

So it would be : 

"Άναμμα κεριού ή λάμπας"

or better :

"κεριού ή λάμπας αφή" ?


----------



## sotos

At least in Greece, ceremonies are connected to and described in ancient/old language. In this case, instead of κερί use the old κηρός, and instead of λάμπα,  λύχνος.  Ι suppose the "oil lamp" you mention is the ancient type, like this λύχνος - Google Search:
Otherwise, the combination of demotike with old greek sounds strange.
So, κηρού αφή, or λύχνου αφή, as I said. Actually, the latter is a proverbial expression (in plural): λύχνου αφάς (Herodotus).


----------



## Serrand

Could you tell me if "εστίας αφή" is good, makes sense and not a "combination of demotike with old greek" ?


----------



## Acestor

Dear Serrand, what are you trying to achieve, modern Greek or classical Greek?
Ἑστίας ἀφή is classical Greek for lighting of the hearth (the central fire of the house). In modern Greek εστία can also be a stove or a hotplate on an electric cooker. In either case, I would not use it to signify a candle or a lamp.
The suggested "λύχνου ἀφή" is good for classical Greek for the lighting of a lamp. There's an old phrase, also to be found in katharevousa, "περί λύχνων ἀφάς", which means "at lamp lighting time, at nightfall".
But in modern Greek we'd use different expressions, e.g. το άναμμα του λύχνου (the lighting of an oil lamp).


----------



## Serrand

I am sorry. My last reply wasn't very clear. Of course I know "εστία" means "hearth" but I am asking now about the title of a ceremony where you light the hearth. So, as Sotos said, because "ceremonies are connected to and described in ancient/old language", is "Ἑστίας ἀφή" possible in the same way as "λύχνου αφή" ?


----------



## Acestor

Yes, it sounds right to me.


----------

